# Glashutte Original PanoMatic Lunar vs PanoReserve - Help!



## samarth12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

This will be my first foray into the elite world of haute horologerie, and I really need your help on this one! I started out with my mind set on the Glashutte Original Senator Sixties Panorama Date, but I decided to up my budget and get a piece with a truly incredible movement in it. Which leads me to the GO PanoMatic Lunar and the PanoReserve. Both are 40mm, and would fit my 6.5in wrists perfectly. One is automatic, with the 90 Caliber, and other is manual, with the 65 Caliber. Both exquisite movements, with hand engraved designs thrown in at that. The PanoReserve has the addition of gold chatons for adornment, along with slightly more hand engraving, while the PanoMatic Lunar has the convenience of the automatic movement and the aesthetic beauty of the moonphase, which arguably is less useful than a power reserve, practically speaking. Both are in the same price range, and I really can't decide which of the two I like better. Would really appreciate your inputs! To facilitate your comments, my collection comprises of the Hamilton JazzMaster Auto Chrono, the Omega Planet Ocean 9300 on rubber strap, and the Jaeger LeCoultre Grande Reverso 976.















Regards


----------



## toronto416 (Jan 7, 2013)

The PanoReserve!


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

I like them both, depends a bit on what you are after. Reserve is more useful IMO, Lunar is prettier.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

i was in a similar boat but it was pretty easy for me to select the Panoreserve. I love that watch. Mine keeps really accurate time. I might agree the moon might have a specific attractiveness but in the end functionality is important and i love have a PR indicator. The dial is beautifully crafted.. Shine a light on it-- you will really appreciate this watch.


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

ilikebigbutts said:


> I like them both, depends a bit on what you are after. Reserve is more useful IMO, Lunar is prettier.


+1


----------



## mtb2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

PML since I think the balance of the dial with the moon phase looks much better, 


OP has an identical thread in the German forum on same subject.


----------



## Zuger (Apr 24, 2013)

I've handled both. The moon phase while sharp looking does not do much for me. It's essentially useless.

Go with the reserve. Hand winding is a joy. Save the moon phase for another watch, which hopefully also includes a sun phase (i.e. day/night indicator). For example, Zenith Chronomaster Open Grande Date.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

I love both functions,but b/t the two I'll take the reserve.


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Lunar. Much more interesting feature.


----------



## samarth12 (Aug 29, 2012)

The opinions seem pretty evenly split so far! Quite a tough choice. What do you all have to say about Caliber 90 vs 65? Does the automatic movement on the caliber 90 sway you more than the gold chatons and extra engraving on the caliber 65? Consider that this watch won't be a daily wearer, but will be in rotation with 3 other watches.


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Manual is always more appealing to me so that's what I'd take. I think manual is better if you rotate between other watches.


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm completely torn. The moonphase is prettier, but the reserve is much more useful. 

Moon. Don't know why....just looks better to me.


----------



## samarth12 (Aug 29, 2012)

tylerad1 said:


> I'm completely torn. The moonphase is prettier, but the reserve is much more useful.
> 
> Moon. Don't know why....just looks better to me.


Precisely why I'm having such a hard time! There's just something about that moonphase that adds elegance and balance to the off-centre dial. Thoughts on Caliber 65 vs 90 are welcome too!


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Both are beautiful watches... I really love the red gold versions. As for which you should choose I guess that depends if you want the utility of the power reserve or the wonder of the lunar. If I recall correctly they do have both complications combined.

If I was in your position I think the moon phase would be the one for me... I have to say I am also the guy who thinks sidereal time or other interesting complications would be great to have. 

Speaking of which the Daniels Space Traveler would be a grail to dream about.

Cheers


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm considering the same two pieces and leaning towards the PanoReserve.


----------



## samarth12 (Aug 29, 2012)

BusyTimmy said:


> I'm considering the same two pieces and leaning towards the PanoReserve.


Good to have a fellow WIS in my position! What is pushing you towards the PanoReserve? The utility or the Caliber 65?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

This a very personal call, it's like asking what's your favorite color? But if you need a tie breaker I would say the PanoReserve. For two reasons the watch is slightly thinner and a more useful complication.
The good news is " you can't go wrong either way" ;-)


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

Permit me to play the devil's advocate here a bit and suggest the possibility of "neither". 

While the GO is certainly a decent watch, it will always be in the shadow of the Lange 1 that it not-so-subtly imitates, and you have to consider the possibility that it's going to end up being a dissatisfying purchase. If the PML or the PR is what you truly want, then go for it and enjoy whichever you choose, but if what you really want is the Lange, don't settle for a substitute.

Just my two bits.


----------



## samarth12 (Aug 29, 2012)

hydrocarbon said:


> Permit me to play the devil's advocate here a bit and suggest the possibility of "neither".
> 
> While the GO is certainly a decent watch, it will always be in the shadow of the Lange 1 that it not-so-subtly imitates, and you have to consider the possibility that it's going to end up being a dissatisfying purchase. If the PML or the PR is what you truly want, then go for it and enjoy whichever you choose, but if what you really want is the Lange, don't settle for a substitute.
> 
> Just my two bits.


If a Lange came and fell on my lap, I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one to take it and run as far and as fast as I can! In all seriousness though, yes I realize Glashutte Original unfortunately has the distinction of always being in the shadow of ALS, and thats a shame, because apart from finishing and working exclusively with precious metals, there's really nothing that sets ALS and GO apart. They have been reborn in the same era, and share very much the same DNA. With that said, to answer your question, I would love a Lange 1 just as much as any watch connoisseur, but there's this small issue of funds that comes in the way  Unless I'm going to strike an oil well in my backyard, or win the lottery tomorrow, I will be waiting for the Lange 1 to find its way on my wrist. The GO on its own is very much undervalued as a brand, and none more so than the PML and PR. I would want to make it my own before father Swatch decides to hike up the price again, since the Lange 1 won't be my own for quite some time, if ever.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Both are incredible but for me the Lunar will win everytime, not just vs. the reserve, but vs. anything.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

hydrocarbon said:


> Permit me to play the devil's advocate here a bit and suggest the possibility of "neither".
> 
> While the GO is certainly a decent watch, it will always be in the shadow of the Lange 1 that it not-so-subtly imitates, and you have to consider the possibility that it's going to end up being a dissatisfying purchase. If the PML or the PR is what you truly want, then go for it and enjoy whichever you choose, but if what you really want is the Lange, don't settle for a substitute.
> 
> Just my two bits.


A decent watch?!?


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you tried either on? The PML is a very thick watch. So thick it was a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## samarth12 (Aug 29, 2012)

shoen said:


> Have you tried either on? The PML is a very thick watch. So thick it was a deal-breaker for me.


I have tried both of them on at the Boutique Tourbillon near me, so the thickness is not an issue for me. Owning an Omega POC 9300, thickness tends to be a non-issue


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I would say that GO are better bang for your buck than Lange. 
Like this Perpetual for 20K retail (- discount) ! That's an amazing deal:-!


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

samarth12 said:


> I have tried both of them on at the Boutique Tourbillon near me, so the thickness is not an issue for me. Owning an Omega POC 9300, thickness tends to be a non-issue


Yeah, it's all relative, isn't it. What's thick to someone's thin to another. Then I say get the PML. The dial's gorgeous.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

I vote for the reserve, but just by a hair. I love the lunar as well, but I feel like the implementation of a moonphase is done better on some other watches.


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

Both watches will function well. But at this level I will go with the one that looks better, assuming both sit well on the wrist. PML for me.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

shoen said:


> Yeah, it's all relative, isn't it. What's thick to someone's thin to another. Then I say get the PML. The dial's gorgeous.





miike501 said:


> Both watches will function well. But at this level I will go with the one that looks better, assuming both sit well on the wrist. PML for me.


Between these two, I'd go for the moonphase model as well. This series of Glashütte Original models is a modern interpretation of an old-school style of watchmaking, and I think the moonphase complication evokes the original spirit of the craft better than a power reserve indicator does. It's one of the traditional methods of indicating the passing of time, and evokes horology's important role in the history of astronomy and navigation.

Also, it's just beautiful to look at.


----------



## woodstock777 (Jul 31, 2010)

I may be a little late with this reply, but I'd weigh in with the PML crowd here as well. Looking at the caseback, the PML wins with caliber 90's off-center recessed rotor, which I think was strategically placed to allow full view of the double swan neck regulator. With beautiful hand engraving, the double swan stands out and allows for fine adjustment of both rate and beat. The PML IS Gorgeous! Both front and back!


----------



## hawkeyes (Aug 21, 2011)

They are both great timepieces. I prefer the Panoreserve over the Panomaticlunar because I really like manual winds with power reserve complication. This is a case of function over form for me. 

Having said that, if I am in your shoes with your 3 other watches, it will come down to whether this is your day to day watch. If yes, then I would go with Panomaticlunar or else you would need to it on a watch winder lest resetting the moon phase all the time. Also if it is your day to day watch, it is convenient not to have to wind the watch every day although it would be a pleasure to wind and see the power reserve juice up. If it is not your day to day watch, I will go with the Panoreserve.


----------



## cci_cci (Mar 3, 2006)

Have to agree that I love the moon phase complication, but having a longer reserve time is quite the appeal. Unfortunately, that feature is not too showy.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Panoreserve. The manual movement is a much better looking movement. And having a power reserve indicator on a manual watch is just the right combination.


----------



## Victorhugo80 (Dec 18, 2013)

Imni said:


> Manual is always more appealing to me so that's what I'd take. I think manual is better if you rotate between other watches.


This. Moreover, a reserve indicator is an useful indication on a manual movement, whereas a lunar phase indication, frankly speaking, always screamed to me as "let's put something here so the dial won't look too empty".


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Power reseve is much more useful than moonphase imo.


----------

